# Rosco goes to work!



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi all! Well, Rosco went to the bus company and spent the whole p.m. shift with me in the office today!

Yesterday, one of my Para-Transit drivers was watching my desk screen savers. I have buses and pigeons on it. He did not realize that I actually owned pigeons and we started talking pigeons. 

The Supervisor of that department joined in and started recalling and sharing his story of "Billie" his pigeon he had when he was 11 years old. He shared that Billie would perch on his shoulder and "walk" with him to school...well at least till he got far enough from his barn, and then he would fly back. Billie would watch for his boy coming home from school and when he eyed him up the trail, he would fly to him again riding on his shoulder. 

Later in the day I asked (Phil) what ever became of his Billie. Phil said that when he went away to Basic training, he came home on leave, and his parents told him that Billie had passed away of old age and did not tell him because he had training to deal with. He looked sad, so after I heard that Phil would be coming in to work extra on Saturday, I thought I would bring Rosco with me...and he was a big hit!

Shortly after I came on duty, Phil came in and Rosco and him got acquainted with one another quickly. Rosco was sitting on his head and shoulder while he did his computer work. He told me it brought back some good memories. 

The drivers coming in and getting off their driving shifts also enjoyed "visiting" with Rosco, and many had the opportunity to hold him or pet him.

Many kids/teens also came through with their driver parents and this gave me a great opportunity to present a "show and tell" type lesson to the kids. It was totally great.

Rosco was fairly quiet and very well behaved until he got home...

he just had to spill his guts to the other pigeons at home about his day. I think I am in trouble now.

I know Rosco will sleep soundly tonight. He had a full schedule today!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL! Oh Boy Victor...sounds like Rosco was a huge hit at your work! He's a great ham as we here in the forum already know so it was just expected that he would charm the pants off of your other coworkers and the folks passing through

Great work enlightening and reminding people of how wonderful pigeons can be, I'm sure you changed a few minds today as well as brought back wonderful memories for others


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Great work enlightening and reminding people of how wonderful pigeons can be, I'm sure you changed a few minds today as well as brought back wonderful memories for others


*You are right Brad. He did at that. One of the bus mechanics made a comment,"how come the street pigeons don't look as good as he does?"I explained to him that street pigeons only live 4 or 5 years if they are lucky, and are faced with everyday problems such as predators, weather changes, scrounging for a meal and water, whereas pigeons like Rosco that are taken care of can live 20 years or more. He was quite taken by that.

Another driver was also sharing with me that he had chickens, ducks and pigeons in a shed...and a monkey. I never would have known. Many people were "opening up" tonight. And yes, Rosco was a ham at his best! *


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sounds like a terrific day for pigeondom, Victor! Kudos to you and Rosco!

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Yes Terry, it was a great day, despite that the snow is falling again here in Omaha. The city bus drivers had a stressful night and looked weary when they walked in from the bus garage...until they say Rosco in the transportation office. It was good seeing their faces change instantly when they saw a pigeon inside.It was well worth the "distraction".


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Victor said:


> Yes Terry, it was a great day, despite that the snow is falling again here in Omaha. The city bus drivers had a stressful night and looked weary when they walked in from the bus garage...until they say Rosco in the transportation office. It was good seeing their faces change instantly when they saw a pigeon inside.It was well worth the "distraction".


Soooo .. now Rosco is a "therapy" bird for worn out bus drivers  

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It's good with me Terry!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Sounds like a fun day Victor.  

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Sounds like a fun day Victor.
> 
> Cindy


Actually it was Cindy. I feel guilty for being paid today. Many drivers asked me if I could bring my other pigeons with me in the near future. I assured them that I would take their requests into advisement.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Victor,

It sounds like Rosco had a wonderful "full" (being the opportive word) day. He is such a lovable endeering little munckin, I don't think anyone can resist him. I know I couldn't nor all the children that met him at the birthday party he attended.

You know he is going to have quite an ego, having his own job and title, therapy pigeon and moral booster. 

Please give him a kiss from me. I love you Rosco and will never forget the joy you brought us and are now bringing to others. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a wonderful and heartwarming thread to read, Victor!!

Don't be surprised if you and Rosco are invited to more activities. 

Mmmm, come to think of it...I foresee more pigeon education fun and games in your future! *(We Scorpios know things like this!)*


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Victor,

What a great story!

Sounds like everyone enjoyed meeting Rosco.

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, just think of the number of people whose opinions you may have changed by letting them meet Rosco. This was a wonderful story.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*New pigeon person?*

Today one of the para transit drivers expressed high interest in pigeons and asked me how I got started in all this, so I expalined to him about how Bev and I found Tooter on the front steps of the house and gave him also an accelerated version of how Tooter went away for 7 months after the hawk attack and how we acquired the others. 

He asked to see pictures of my pigeons, so I shared my webshots with him. 

He also gladly accepted the web link to pigeon talk which I provided for him. 

Rosco has impacted at least one person . Wow!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Certainly looks like you've started something, Victor. Thanks for being such an active pigeon ambassador!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

La la la huuuummmm de dummmm uh huh!

Told ya so...told ya so!!! YIPPEE    

You now have a new title: "NEBRASKA PIGEON AMBASSADOR!"


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Does that mean I have to change my name here again?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> Does that mean I have to change my name here again?




NOPE...we'll just abbreviate: NPA...a.k.a. "code name": VICTOR


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wonderful story, Victor.
Keep up the good work, Rosco. We are very proud of you.

Reti


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

What a great story!
Sounds like Rosco made some new friends, and you've both sparked some genuine interest in pigeons among your coworkers. Congrats! : )


----------

